

Hacking people with gradual engagement [15k+ plays in 24hr] - ubi
http://playspeedball.tumblr.com/post/28436153096/gradual-engagement-for-15k-games-in-24-hours

======
ubi
All feedback welcome. post here or on the tumblr!

